# Multi-radio discount with "Best of"?



## valestij (Jun 5, 2008)

Right now with XM I have 3 additional radios on my account and I pay $6.99 a piece. If I add the "Best of" to the main subscription do all of them get the channels? Or do I have to pay $16.99 per radio?


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

You pick and choose which radios you wish to get the "Best of". The first radio costs $16.99 (replacing your $12.99 subscription), each addition radio is $10.99 (replacing the $6.99 subscription price). 

In other words, it's $4.00 more per radio.


----------

